# NM Mountain Trail Ride'n in September



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I know you are sick of dry desert trail riding videos from me..but how about some mountain trail riding? Just got back from 4-days up there. Sorry its not in HD, switch got moved.

NM Mountain Trails


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice! I think you shoulda taken a left at Albuquerque but....  haha... j/k nice video as always!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's one more if anyone is interested.

*Final Sipapu NM Ride*


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like you had a great day. 

Dang, you got awfully close to the edge of that cliff


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Looks like you had a great day.
> 
> Dang, you got awfully close to the edge of that cliff


 
LOL...you got a thing about drop-offs..don't ya D. Bad experience in you past somewhere?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Who me? :nervous: You know, it's possible I was dropped when I was younger. That WOULD explain a lot. 


So how long ago was the fire?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Who me? :nervous: You know, it's possible I was dropped when I was younger. That WOULD explain a lot.
> 
> 
> So how long ago was the fire?


Where we were.. last year. There was one this year but a few miles away.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

we need to get you down south riding with the Florida gators...and i don't mean the team...thing a drop is scary, roll up on a 10 footer during mating season...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> we need to get you down south riding with the Florida gators...and i don't mean the team...thing a drop is scary, roll up on a 10 footer during mating season...


F-that...I'll keep that bears and mountain lions. At least they are smart enough to run from Brutes.....lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> we need to get you down south riding with the Florida gators...and i don't mean the team...thing a drop is scary, roll up on a 10 footer during mating season...





nmkawierider said:


> F-that...I'll keep that bears and mountain lions. At least they are smart enough to run from Brutes.....lol



I'm with you (sort of) NMK. I've watched enough TV to see what those gators can do.  

I've noticed the bears seem to be afraid of the Brutes (hopefully Cats too), but I was told we need to watch out for cougars since they stalk (I was one once so I guess it's true).


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> I'm with you (sort of) NMK. I've watched enough TV to see what those gators can do.
> 
> I've noticed the bears seem to be afraid of the Brutes (hopefully Cats too), but I was told we need to watch out for cougars since they stalk (I was one once so I guess it's true).


Never ran into a cougar down here so I don't know, but the others I have run up on...and they want no part of it. Oddly, the Deer and Elk arn't so worried and just watch us go by usually.


----------

